# Bobcat Baiting



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Any good tips or tricks out there that some of you guys use for baiting in bobcats? Trying to get into trapping this year and I appreciate all the help I can get, thanks!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is a ton of info in the trapping forum, should get lots of tips there.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd like to read the answers myself. Bobcat has been on my "to-do" list for years now, but I have to drive 3+ hours North and spend some time. Probably more apt to hunt them myself w/calling (Pretty sure Bobcat baiting is illegal in PA). However we have a trapping season that runs week before Christmas into the beginning of January. Have two friends that regularly see cats on their properties during archery deer season (Lycoming and Sullivan Counties).


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes we've gotten plenty of cats on the cameras on our property as well. Would love to find some tips on how to attract them to be trapped.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bobcat call lure, gland lure, urine and some paste bait in a dirt hole set...


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Bobcat call lure, gland lure, urine and some paste bait in a dirt hole set...


That's what most other people are saying as well. Checked on texashuntingforum.com, and most people on there are saying urine works exceptionally well, bobcat, fox, or coyote. Said that even though it is fox or coyote, the cats still tend to come by to check them out. Also, using feathers or wings hanging from a tree to catch their attention will draw them in if you're wanting to go for something visual. If trapping near a bait pile/gut pile, to not just set traps around the pile that you're most likely going to catch raccoons, possums, etc. and suggested pouring out some urine about 15-20ft away and setting your trap near that. The cat will try to investigate the smell before committing to the pile. Another idea they talked about was using "live bait". Illegal in some states, but having a chicken caged up either hanging from a tree with your steel trap under it, or have it in a cage setting towards the back of your live trap so when the cat makes an attempt to walk up towards the chicken, it walks right into the trap. The same set up could be used as well with a steel trap, but to be sure and place the chicken in such a way that the cat only has 1 way to walk up to it to ensure it will step in the trap.

All of this information came from the guys over on texashuntingforum.com so don't take my word for it but it sounds like the best info I've found. They say the urine works really tho well and most of them vouched that they too had great success on using urine with cats. But I figured I'd pass this info on to anyone else new to trapping cats such as myself.


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.texashuntingforum.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1095855/How_to_trap_a_Bobcat
Here's a link to the forum


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cool im gonna order me some bob cat pee then

or could i just scoop the wet litter out of my cats litter boxes and use that?


----------



## KH_EKU (Dec 14, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> cool im gonna order me some bob cat pee then
> 
> or could i just scoop the wet litter out of my cats litter boxes and use that?


I'm not sure about that, probably wouldn't hurt to give it a shot and find out first hand. And if it works let me know! lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the way i see it is

cat pee is cat pee

maybe the bobcats will become defensive in their territory and want to put a stop to what ever other cat is int thier territory

im gonna give it a try comes kitty season


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

urine is based on the animals diet, bobcat urine, eating a meat based diet, will have a different odor than a house cat eating canned food........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe not to humans, but to a bobcat it will have a completely different smell. I would think coyote/fox would be more attracted to the smell of a house cat..............


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't think the wife will be proud if I wring the tom cat out over a set.... wonder if I can sneak him out?

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you try that Steve and you'll end up being the one staked out............. :smile:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I learned from a very experienced cat trapper that urine from the females caught in a territory can work well in the area on toms that are in the area. The toms know the scent of the females in the area and keep track of them in the breeding season.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> maybe not to humans, but to a bobcat it will have a completely different smell. I would think coyote/fox would be more attracted to the smell of a house cat..............


that would work for me too

as they are on the hit list for this fall/winter anyhow

i will give it a try and see what happens and let ya'll know how it works


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Guess, I gotta call F&T again, once the credit balance goes back to zero.


----------

